# Audio a Valvula- Made in China



## arroyito (Sep 12, 2013)

que tal gente, estuve interesado en hacer alguna vez un amplificador a valvulas pequeño, especificamente el finale_stereo_con_2_el34_214 que esta posteado por ahi.. revisando un poco por internet encontre cosas muy interesantes de equipos valvulares y quiero saber su opinion.

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/HIFI-...er-board-diy-kit-free-shipping/879510055.html

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/G1-12...S-EFFECTOR-FOR-ELECTRIC-GUITAR/759330874.html

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Tube-...gh-balance-adjustable-fuction/1116379280.html

espero opiniones en especial acerca del amplificador, mi principal dudad es si se podria sacarle mas el jugo a ese amplificador y como?! por que veo que se hacen amplificadores mucho mas potentes con esa misma valvula. desde ya.. solo queria compartir esto. gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2013)

Hola caro arroyito, Yo personalmiente no gusto de armar bulbos (valvulas) en circuitos inpressos porque con lo passar de lo tienpo las soldaduras de lo zocalo de la valvula con lo circuito inpresso se tornan frias generando molestos malos contactos y eso no ocorre con la montagen tradicional en chassis de hierro.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## arroyito (Sep 12, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro arroyito, Yo personalmiente no gusto de armar bulbos (valvulas) en circuitos inpressos porque con lo passar de lo tienpo las soldaduras de lo zocalo de la valvula con lo circuito inpresso se tornan frias generando molestos malos contactos y eso no ocorre con la montagen tradicional en chassis de hierro.
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




muchas gracias por el comentario, entonces lo mejor seria sacar las valvulas y conectarlas fuera del pcb.. gracias por la recomendacion.. espero leer mas comentarios de estos equipos antes de hacerme con alguno de ellos.

PD: cabe destacar que por lo menos traen las bases para las valvulas.. creo que eso aislaria el calor un poco


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

Yo para casos de válvulas sobre circuitos impresos o aplicaciones que pueden levantar temperatura empleo una aleación para soldar con mayor contenido de plomo.


----------



## arroyito (Sep 12, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo para casos de válvulas sobre circuitos impresos o aplicaciones que pueden levantar temperatura empleo una aleación para soldar con mayor contenido de plomo.



gracias fongazo.. que me dices de la potencia de este amplificador, crees que algunas modificaciones de componentes puedan hacer elevarla? por sobre todo me gusto estos circuitos por su precio bajo y que sin mas problemas podria montarlos en pequeños proyectos, estoy apuntando los comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

Creo entender de la mala traducción que es un clase "A" estéreo, si es el caso será de unos 6W como mucho. Opinión subjetiva expresada "A la ligera" sin verificar datos de las válvulas.
Si deseas potencia un clase "A" NO es lo indicado.

Si te piensas embarcar en la compra, averigua si dentro del Kitt se incluyen las válvulas, tengo mis dudas. 

Los otros son un previo y un refuerzo para guitarra.

Este previo te puede servir, agregando un amplificador como para conseguir muchos vatios con sonido valvuloso.

Ver el archivo adjunto 98530​


----------



## arroyito (Sep 12, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo entender de la mala traducción que es un clase "A" estéreo, si es el caso será de unos 6W como mucho. Opinión subjetiva expresada "A la ligera" sin verificar datos de las válvulas.
> Si deseas potencia un clase "A" NO es lo indicado.
> 
> Si te piensas embarcar en la compra, averigua si dentro del Kitt se incluyen las válvulas, tengo mis dudas.
> ...




gracias de nuevo, segun dice en la pagina es el circuito pcb con todos los componentes menos la fuente de alimentacion.. y creo que de ser solo 6w es poco.. no digo que muuuy poco.. pero son dos canales con 6w... capaz con dos de estos amplificadores y 4 parlantecitos de 6" (mi intencion es mas para mi guitarra electroacustica) consiga un buena potencia-sonora aparte de calidad?

con ese pre-amp podria simular el sonido valvuloso.. pero en que medida? he leido mucho que en gran parte depende ese sonido del trafo de salida pero nose..

lo de los datos mas especificos es dificil por el tema de que son productos chinos que.. bueno no me darian esa informacion, tambien me gustaria tener mas info sobre ellos, solo postee todo por que me parece que tienen muy buena pinta/precio para alguien como yo que no tiene tanta experiencia armado este tipo de amplis ni pre..

lo que me da vuelta por la caveza es usar uno de esos pre+ dos amplis.. ya que mas de 6w no se puede.. entonces tener 20w en cuatro parlantecitos.. no se si todo eso vale la pena al final


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

arroyito dijo:


> gracias de nuevo, segun dice en la pagina es el circuito pcb con todos los componentes menos la fuente de alimentacion..


   
Todavia nunca vi válvulas (Electrónica) provenientes de China


> . . .con ese pre-amp podria simular el sonido valvuloso.. pero en que medida? he leido mucho que en gran parte depende ese sonido del trafo de salida pero nose..


Una respuesta saldría de una apreciación subjetiva sobre ¿ Como es el sonido valvuloso ?, ¿ se logra sonido valvuloso solo mediante el previo ?, Etc


----------



## arroyito (Sep 12, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Todavia nunca vi válvulas (Electrónica) provenientes de China
> 
> Una respuesta saldría de una apreciación subjetiva sobre ¿ Como es el sonido valvuloso ?, ¿ se logra sonido valvuloso solo mediante el previo ?, Etc




creo que de buscar precios confundi el circuito que queria mostrar.. es este!.. usa el34.. fue este el primero que habia encontrado.. y como habia visto otros circuitos mas potentes con esta valvula me parecia que podria modificarse algo. disculpa por haberte confundido con esa otra valvula.. aunque tambien ofrece la misma potencia y al parecer es el mismo circuito 

lo del sonido valvuloso seria el sonido calido que le dan las valvulas al sonido de los instrumentos.. no me voy mucho hacia la distorcion-overdrive.. como dije es para una electroacustica


----------



## maton00 (Sep 12, 2013)

las valvulas chinas y rusas son muy comunes en el mercado de la tecnologia valvular, pero en robustez y precio prefiero las rusas


----------



## Webtronica (Oct 30, 2013)

maton00 dijo:


> las valvulas chinas y rusas son muy comunes en el mercado de la tecnologia valvular, pero en robustez y precio prefiero las rusas



Coincido, las valvulas Rusas son mas robustas.
Y con estas valvulas no se puede sacar mas de 5w, con una distorcion aceptable.
El resto seria a costa de distorcion.


----------

